# Put Longtube Headers on my Silverado



## GoldDot40 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bought some stainless longtube headers that included an off-road Y pipe for my Silverado. My buddy let me use his facility yesterday with access to his lift, pipe bender, torches, welder and cutting tools. I'm glad he did, too.

These were supposed to be 'direct bolt-on' with no modifications needed for the stock components....they lied. I guess I shouldn't complain considering this system was only $300. But the exact same system was $1200 just two months ago. Glad I didn't pay the bigger price and have to hack it up.

Anyway, took roughly 8 hours to complete this monstrosity. Had to modify both the new product as well as my stock exhaust mid-pipe. Finally got her buttoned back up late yesterday afternoon. The difference in the old 'butt-o-meter' dyno was very noticeable. The Y pipe in this system pretty much eliminates the catalytic converters and uses 'resonators' in their place. Now I have to get it re-tuned to turn off the rear O2 sensors so it won't make the 'Check Engine' light come on....plus I'll have him adjust the fuel/air trim for the free flowing exhaust and intake (just installed last week as well).

I guess I'm happy...just wish it was quieter. The difference in sound....well, I'll be buying a quieter muffler this week. The 40 series Flowmaster is a bit harsh after this install. It's a bit raspy and obnoxious right now. But we'll fix that next weekend.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 18, 2013)

Who knows,  maybe next week you will be accustomed to the sound.




let us know how your fuel mileage is affected please.  $300 is a good price if you gain 1MPG I would think.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pic's 

I'd love to hear mine with a couple of thrush on it. Turbo's are nice but some good glasspacks sure make them purr.


----------



## M80 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't break any bolts off in the head like mine did


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Pic's
> 
> I'd love to hear mine with a couple of thrush on it. Turbo's are nice but some good glasspacks sure make them purr.


I ordered a Magnaflow 22" long single in/dual out muffler. Everyone says it will likely be even quieter than it was before, but will have a deep, mellow tone at cruising RPM and no drone.....yet pretty aggressive at wide open throttle.



mwilliams80 said:


> I'm glad you didn't break any bolts off in the head like mine did


One of the bolts was already snapped off (last bolt on the driver side at the firewall). These engines are kinda known for doing so. No big deal though. There was enough of it exposed that I could get Vise grips on it and turn it out. All the new bolt threads were coated with anti-seize. 

Since the heads are aluminum, some I've seen where people have simply welded a nut to what's left of the bolt and let it 'build up' inside the threads....then just turn it out with a wrench.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 19, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> I ordered a Magnaflow 22" long single in/dual out muffler. Everyone says it will likely be even quieter than it was before, but will have a deep, mellow tone at cruising RPM and no drone.....yet pretty aggressive at wide open throttle.



I put the Magnaflo cat back stainless system on my chevy 6.0.  It is bad to the bone on acceleration.  nice and mellow at cruising speed.  I would think you will be happy.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 7, 2013)

Bassquatch,  Hows the new set-up sound?  Everything working out?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 7, 2013)

So far, so good. Couldn't ask for a better performance sound from a pickup. Literally sounds like a muscle car under hard acceleration. Smooth, deep aggressive sound when you get down on the skinny pedal. VERY tame at idle and low RPMs. Wife can't even hear me coming down the driveway anymore. It does have a little bit of drone between 1600-2000 RPM. It's not the volume of the drone, but the tone/frequency that is a little annoying. I can live with it though. Also opted for polished stainless steel 4" tips exiting flush with the rear bumper. Very nice, clean look.

Still waiting to find the time to get over to Vengeance in Cumming during the week to get my retune. The engine light is on. P0430 and P0420....because the catalytic converters are gone. A retune can simply disable the rear O2 sensors to nip that in the bud. These codes have no ill effects toward how the engine operates, though. The tuner will also tweak the fuel trims to optimize to free(er) flowing intake and exhaust. 

On paper, I'm seeing a bona fide 2mpg increase....which we may even squeeze another point out with the retune.

The truck pulls harder than ever. I'm usually hard to impress after bolt-ons...but I'm genuinely impressed with these (also installed a CAI, recently) upgrades. Still haven't pulled the boat yet, but I'm anxious to do it.

High props to Eagle Oil Change/Muffler (last shop I worked in) in Elberton, GA on the exhaust system install. Nice, clean welds everywhere that matters. Pipes have plenty of clearance everywhere. Well worth the drive if you need exhaust work. Every job is installed with equal effort. Those guys take great pride in what they do.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 8, 2013)

How much is a tune from these guys in Cumming?   Can you just drive in and get tunned???    I need this badly on my 2500HD 6.0 gasser.  10MPG in town is badddd.  But I knew it going into it.  I dont need diesel.  Really just wanted the bigger truck for added safety when towing.  The truck handles loads LOTS better than a half ton.   But I am thinking a tune might get me a couple MPG's which would really be nice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 8, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> How much is a tune from these guys in Cumming?   Can you just drive in and get tunned???    I need this badly on my 2500HD 6.0 gasser.  10MPG in town is badddd.  But I knew it going into it.  I dont need diesel.  Really just wanted the bigger truck for added safety when towing.  The truck handles loads LOTS better than a half ton.   But I am thinking a tune might get me a couple MPG's which would really be nice.



PM sent


----------

